# Help me choose!



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I've been thinking about this for a while. Sometime within the next year or two I'm wanting to add a third/fourth bird to my flock. After this school year, I'll be able to get a regular job (right now I work irregularly for family members). Currently, I'm trying to figure out the type of bird(s) I really want so I can start planning for it/them. The species I'm considering are: canaries, zebra finches, cockatiels, lovebirds, linnies, and green cheek conures. Any ideas?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What specifically are you looking for with regard to a new bird?

I think the first step is deciding if you want a bird that will interact with you regularly or do you prefer one that will be fine mainly on its own?

Once you've determined the interaction level desired, you will eliminate a few of the choices on your list. 
After that, you can research each one to decide which appeals to you most. *


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

I think I'm looking for a more hands on bird. Elsa and Gilbert are great, but they're more content to be among themselves. I'd also like one that could have out of cage time with the budgies, but that isn't really a must.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

If you want velcro, I would look for a good reputable tiel breeder who hand raises. You'll get all the interaction you want and then some...


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Randy, I've actually been looking into tiels. A family friend raises lovebirds and he said that when I'm ready that he'll see me one for $50-75, depending on mutation. I really, really like both cockatiels and lovebirds, so it's really difficult for me to choose!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, actually, that is exactly what I was going to suggest, either a tiel or a lovie! Both are affectionate and bond well with their owners, but if you'd like a bird that could have supervised playtime with the budgies, I'd get a tiel as they are less aggressive than lovebirds and more laid back  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

It'll be very difficult to decide! Both are readily available, as a reputable pet store near me hand raises cockatiels, along with other birds. They aren't planning on breeding lovebirds right now, but my family friend is willing to sell me one if I want one of his.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Griff said:



It'll be very difficult to decide! Both are readily available, as a reputable pet store near me hand raises cockatiels, along with other birds. They aren't planning on breeding lovebirds right now, but my family friend is willing to sell me one if I want one of his.

Click to expand...

It isn't as if this is something you are planning to do tomorrow so you have lots of time to consider your options. 

Do some research about each species, read up on them and enjoy your current flock in the meantime.*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I highly recommend a cockatiel. I have two, and they are absolutely wonderful. They are also more likely to get along with your budgies. Some other species may be just too aggressive.*


----------

